# HD Tivo Users Manual Is Now Online!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You can download the HR10-250 HD Tivo users manual at the following links courtesy of dswallow at the Tivo Communty:

PDF (9,757 KB): http://www.2150.com/directv/files/hr10_250_manual.pdf
ZIP (9,199 KB): http://www.2150.com/directv/files/hr10_250_manual.zip

I you have trouble with those, you can also download them at these links:

*PDF* 
*ZIP*

*Source*


----------



## James Hill (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks like you've got to be connected to a phone line, or else.

Am I the only person in the world with only a cell phone?

James Hill


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Gosh Chris, now whatever happened to attributing the source for posts copied from other places? 

'sok. 

Anyway, I put those files on a very well connected/configured server; people should only experience troubles if there's connectivity issues between their point and the server.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Gosh Chris, now whatever happened to attributing the source for posts copied from other places?


Sorry about that. I was on my way out the door and thought I put something in there. :blush:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Man! Does that thing look cool or what! I wonder why they didn't go with a different remote. I don't really mind the peanut but it would have been nice if they used something different this time.

If I'm reading that correctly, we should be able to switch output modes (480i, 480p, 720p etc.) directly from the front panel.

That's going to be great in my situation because I will have the RCA Video and Audio running to a Terk Leapfrog which sends the video to other parts of the house. When I'm not using my main HDTV, I usually watch the news and such in the kitchen.

Just too bad that there are no simultaneous outputs from the hi-def and s-video/composite at the same time.  At least the hi-def stuff gets downconverted.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I can't wait till mine ships. My keyboard is covered in drool.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

SParker said:


> I can't wait till mine ships. My keyboard is covered in drool.


Me too. 

Page 125 of the guide is very interesting. It talks about where the Tivo gets local channel programming guide information for off-air channels. Apparently, when you enter your zip code, it automatically downloads them from satellite. Not sure if this is good news or bad news. :scratch:

Also, starting on page 28 I see that all local off-air channels are already tuned and ready to go after you enter your zip code. If certain channels do not show up that you know are there, you can do another scan to look for any additional channels. I guess this could be interpreted as a "manual" setup routine but it kind of bothers me that you can't specifically choose a channel without going through the scan.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Page 125 of the guide is very interesting. It talks about where the Tivo gets local channel programming guide information for off-air channels. Apparently, when you enter your zip code, it automatically downloads them from satellite. Not sure if this is good news or bad news. :scratch:
> 
> Also, starting on page 28 I see that all local off-air channels are already tuned and ready to go after you enter your zip code. If certain channels do not show up that you know are there, you can do another scan to look for any additional channels. I guess this could be interpreted as a "manual" setup routine but it kind of bothers me that you can't specifically choose a channel without going through the scan.


 Chris, do you have a DirecTV HD receiver now? That's how they all work; you can enter 2 zip codes and all the local channels in those markets are automatically added to the configuration -- OTA frequency as well as virtual ID's.

The scanning really only becomes of any use if you plan to hunt for distant signals outside your markets. So yeah, it's a shame you can't just go enter a frequency to scan immediately, but in practice, one really never even need to do the scan to get all receivable stations configured.

Last weekend I was at a friends house who has a Dish 811. I was shocked how much of a pain it is to configure OTA channels, and we had one or two channels that simply refused to stay on their virtual ID's; they'd always revert to broadcast frequency whenever we tuned to them. And of course having to identify some of the channels was ridiculous, and then no guide data but for network stations, as I recall. What a mess.

The DirecTV HD receivers really are so much simpler to deal with in that respect.

Funny thing was, in my rush to get my receiver hooked up initially, I did skip the zip code configuration, and was really annoyed with scanning and waiting for everything and finding after each scan some new channels got added but some others were removed. Once I actually read the instructions and went through the zip code configuration (for me, my home zip code which got me NYC area channels, and then I hunted down a Philadelphia zip code to add those), I practically slapped myself for having wasted so much time doing the scan thing.

And only in the last week (almost a year after getting my DirecTV HD receiver) did I notice that the guide data is rather extensive, including lengthy cast listings on movies, too... so it's apparent the guide data for ATSC channels is rathr complete and has been for some time.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Chris, do you have a DirecTV HD receiver now? That's how they all work; you can enter 2 zip codes and all the local channels in those markets are automatically added to the configuration -- OTA frequency as well as virtual ID's.


Ah! I see. No, I have not owned a DirecTV HD receiver so I didn't know. My last HD receiver was a Dish 6000 and that thing was a pain in the butt to setup for locals and had the same problems you describe about the 811.

It's going to be interesting to see how accurate the programming will be for my area.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Ah! I see. No, I have not owned a DirecTV HD receiver so I didn't know. My last HD receiver was a Dish 6000 and that thing was a pain in the butt to setup for locals and had the same problems you describe about the 811.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see how accurate the programming will be for my area.


I see people get referred to www.zap2it.com to check, because the guide data apparently comes from the same source. If they have it, you'll definitely have it on the DirecTV receiver. I use www.titantv.com so I'm not too familiar with Zap2It.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks really cool, shame I can't afford it.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I really like the way the guide data works with my Samsung 360. I get guide data for all digital stations and sub channels. Much better then the Dish 6000.


----------



## CAL7 (Dec 16, 2003)

As opposed to DISH, it looks like this unit will allow OTA reception without a satellite connection. Right? Makes the investment a little safer.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

CAL7 said:


> As opposed to DISH, it looks like this unit will allow OTA reception without a satellite connection. Right? Makes the investment a little safer.


It will allow OTA reception, but no recording capabilities without a DirecTV subscription.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

One down side I see is that it only has one set of analog audio outputs (page 172). This will make it difficult for archiving to a DVD recorder. Especially for people who also distribute the SD to other TVs.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I noticed that channel 219 is talking about the HD-DVR and gives a 800 number to order one.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I just saw that too. Anyone interested that doesn't already have an order in call 1-888-238-7177 and see what they have to say.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Some things to keep in mind when planning to install the HD Tivo:

Page 4: LNB = "Low Noise Blocker" (WTF?) (okay, not a caveat, I just thought it was funny)

Page 6: 'If you set up the HD DVR for "Off-Air antenna only," you can watch, but not record, two antenna channels. See page 48.'

Page 34: '*No Local Numbers.* If you selected "None of the Above" on the Dial-In Numbers screen, you will see a reminder to go back and choose a local dial-in number. If you are concerned about toll charges associated with any of the available dial-in numbers, keep in mind that the HD DVR's calls are very brief. You are responsible for any such phone charges.' (what, no toll-free?)

Page 48: 'Dual tuner will not work if you only connect one cable from your satellite dish, even if you also connect an off-air antenna.'

'If you set up the HD DVR to receive off-air antenna broadcasts only (that is, you connected an off-air antenna and you selected "Off-Air antenna only" during Guided Setup), you will be able to watch programs from two antenna channels at the same time. However, no recording is possible unless you activate the DVR service and connect a satellite dish antenna.' (So, you can use this a an OTA HD Tivo, but still need a dish connected to make it record.)


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

SParker said:


> I just saw that too. Anyone interested that doesn't already have an order in call 1-888-238-7177 and see what they have to say.


I called just to see what they had to say and here ya go, "we don't have the HD units. You have to buy them from third party dealers. I think they are about $1000 but I'm not sure. DirecTV really hasn't given us a whole lot of information about them."

Good thing they gave us that number to call!

Flyboy


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Sorry about that! I figured they would have info about them since they gave out a number, apparantly not!


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

SParker said:


> Sorry about that! I figured they would have info about them since they gave out a number, apparantly not!


Not your fault!  
You would figure that since they put the phone number on the screen while talking about the HD-TIVO, that they would actually have something to tell you about it!

Cheers,
Flyboy


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks like on page 29 it shows both the DVI and composite outputs being used at the same time. Does this mean instead of going out to a VCR you can run the composite outputs to a channel modulator and distribute the signal to other tv's?

Thanks.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> Looks like on page 29 it shows both the DVI and composite outputs being used at the same time. Does this mean instead of going out to a VCR you can run the composite outputs to a channel modulator and distribute the signal to other tv's?


It specifically mentions the output format must be set to 480i to record, so it might be an exception to the rule of no component output when a HDMI cable is physically connected.


----------



## WanMan (Mar 14, 2004)

James Hill said:


> Looks like you've got to be connected to a phone line, or else. Am I the only person in the world with only a cell phone?
> James Hill


James, you are not the only one without a land-line. Keep in mind that this is a TiVo requirement to receive the TiVo Guide information from TiVo as opposed to a DirecTV requirement, IIRC.

I have a couple of regular DTiVo units and they would work fine for the D* guide without a phone line, but scheduling shows to record (individual and Season Passes) would be impossible. The regular DTiVo's dial a local POP.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Actually the DirecTV DVR's receive guide info from satellite these days. You need to have the phone connection for software updates for the unit, though, and it does get used to send the anonymous viewing data to TiVo. It can operate without a phone line, but at some point you'll get occasional reminders you don't have the phone line connected.


----------



## WanMan (Mar 14, 2004)

While this information is true, there is no way for TiVo to know where you live in terms of locals provided by DirecTV without calling out. I know its not a forced mandate (in terms of land-line requirements and STB's) by DirecTV as my HD-STB has never been connected to a phone line.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

WanMan said:


> While this information is true, there is no way for TiVo to know where you live in terms of locals provided by DirecTV without calling out. I know its not a forced mandate (in terms of land-line requirements and STB's) by DirecTV as my HD-STB has never been connected to a phone line.


If you have a neighbor with a traditional phone line that'll let you borrow it when you set things up for a few hours, forcing a couple daily calls on a new unit should suffice for the initial setup, then the phone line can be removed and you'd only need to worry about it again when you became aware there was a software update available, and you wanted the update.

With some brands of cell phone you can get an adapter to connect it to your house wiring and provide access to regular telephones. While generally this doesn't really support modem calls, I've seen people report having no troubles when forcing the calls to go at 9600 baud. It might be agonizingly slow to get a software update this way, but it seems that it functions OK. The DirecTV PPV accounting calls are already low speed so they work fine in this configuration.


----------



## WanMan (Mar 14, 2004)

I thought I heard someone mention a wireless phone jack or some sort of thing ...  Maybe I should illegally resell phone service in my neighborhood. LOL


----------



## pigpants (Apr 22, 2004)

Does anyone know whether the Direct TV HD DVR with TiVo service can output to a DVD burner? The one we have can output to a VCR but not a DVD.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

pigpants said:


> Does anyone know whether the Direct TV HD DVR with TiVo service can output to a DVD burner? The one we have can output to a VCR but not a DVD.


 I don't see why any couldn't since the DVD recorder is just connected via component or s-video.


----------

